# Pics - Herf at TW with Rocky Patel and Soprano's "Vito"



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

When South Florida hangs out, look out!!!

Kris at TW threw another one of those great events he is known for.
What a great host and how fortunate we are to have him in our area.
Rocky Patel was there along with Joe "Vito" Gannascoli from the Sopranos.
What a great turnout!
Tons of food.
No shortage of alcohol.
Great deals on cigars - any Rocky Patel for 20% off, with 5 free Sungrown Toro's for every box purchased, plus a free Rocky Patel Torch Lighter (like a baker's torch) and 20 chances at a Rocky Patel humidor that was being raffled. How could you go wrong?

After 7 hours of herfing, losts of smokes later and lots of alcohol later, here are some great memories from today's event.

(Left to Right) Kris (TW), Ron1YY, Cobraskip, Atlharp, Joe "Vito", Blueface Sr, Harryculo, Rocky, Carlito's Way (Blueface Jr), Made in Dade, Blueface and Madurofan 









A stripper from a club down the street, appropriately named "Bada Bing" came in to give out free admission passes, so...... a picture was a must.









Harryculo on the left, Atlharp on the right, Harryculo's kids and friends in the middle. Don't know who snuck in there on the extreme right.









(Left to Right) Madurofan, Made in Dade, Carlito's Way and Ron1YY









Rocky Patels stacked high









More photos to come.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Our great host Kris









Place was mobbed (no pun)


















Forgedaboud it









Sr had the time of his life


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Jr and Joe









Jr, Snkbyt and Madurofan


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow, thanks for the pics. Looks like it was a great time. 

I so hate you :c 


:r


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Looks like a great time. Maybe I can join you guys one day. :ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Awsome pics Carlos thanks,i could have done without the snkbyt pic though...


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

WOW that looks like one hell of a great time!!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Awsome pics Carlos thanks,i could have done without the snkbyt pic though...


Alex would have been in more but we couldn't do the group shots until things calmed down in there a bit as there were so many folks. That didn't happen until after he had already left. I guess he spared you.:r


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

What was it, Bastage night out? Nice to know skype buddies actually get away from their computer from time to time. Looks like a blast, thanks for the pics Carlos. Hey Bill where was yens guitar?


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Incredible!!! Vito's lookin' better than any of yous :r 

Thanks for the pics Carlos :cb


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

Much appreciated!!! It looks like you all had a killer time :ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Great pics Carlos.

Looks like a lot of fun was had by all three generations of your family.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

WOW!! Looks like a great time!!! .....welll I know hangin' with the south Florida guys IS a great time!!!! Why did Vito have his arm around your shoulder and with me...........Oh nevermind..


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Wow!

What a fun time! Kris is a great host and ever the tolerant one for putting up with our crew. I am looking forward to the next one!:ss 

ATL


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Looks like a great time..


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Thanks, Carlos. Is that a beard that Andrew is sporting?


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Awesome pics. Thanks for sharing. Nothing like that ever happens here in Canada


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Had a great time...but as always wish I could have stayed longer....but still worth the 2+ hour road trip


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> Had a great time...but as always wish I could have stayed longer....but still worth the 2+ hour road trip


Hey Alex, smile!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Hey Alex, smile!


I was smiling:ss


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> Thanks, Carlos. Is that a beard that Andrew is sporting?


YEPPERS!!

ATL


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

snkbyt said:


> I was smiling:ss


:r :r Had me laughing there Alex. Cuse me while I clean the screen.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Awesome, thanks for the pics looks like a great time!


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow, what a great time. Only one problem, not enough rum. Thank You Kris for throwing this event. I always tell people if you have not been to TW, you must go. They have the best shop. Can't wait for the next one.


----------

